# arabic schools in Cairo



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a friend that will be coming Cairo to study arabic for 6 months 
any members advise abt schools 4 arabic?
thanx


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

cairo said:


> I have a friend that will be coming Cairo to study arabic for 6 months
> any members advise abt schools 4 arabic?
> thanx


The International Language Institute in Mohandiseen is good.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

Thnx Beatle ,i had a look at their website 
were u studying there?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

cairo said:


> Thnx Beatle ,i had a look at their website
> were u studying there?


yes I have taken four courses there and found it quite good although it is a more traditional style of learning than we have in the UK. Other friends have recommended 4uarabic school downtown which has group classes but also has relatively cheap private lessons. Some friends took a combination of classes at ILI and private lessons at 4uarabic school.

Other friends have gone to Kalimat in Mohandiseen but have been less impressed with the teaching.


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

thnx alot 4 ur help
do u think there are courses designed for 6 month period?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

cairo said:


> thnx alot 4 ur help
> do u think there are courses designed for 6 month period?


the courses are as long or as short as you want them to be at ILI. They run monthly and provided you pass the exam, you progress to the next level. Some people take the course for several months but take a break part way through as it can be quite expensive.

There are also the courses at the AUC but I thought they were very expensive


----------

